# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Phụ nữ có một ngày 08/03

## dongyi

Trong mênh mông các loài sinh vật được thụ tạo từ hai khí Âm Dương của trời đất, thì con người ta là một loại vừa quen lại vừa đặc biệt lạ. Quen là vì cũng chia ra đực cái, cũng ăn cũng ngủ, cũng phù du sống rồi cùng mơ hồ chết. Lạ là vì tự biết khóc biết cười, biết rưng rưng khi làm thơ, biết dằn vặt trước tội lỗi. Đàn bà thì biết nhu mì thuỷ chung, đàn ông thì biết can đảm cao thượng. Theo chương "Tề vật luận" của Nam Hoa Kinh thì trong thế giới tự nhiên, con người cũng chẳng quá cao quý gì, cho dù có biết hát biết làm điện ảnh, nhưng cũng không đến nỗi quá thấp hèn. Tuy nhiên, theo nhiều nhà nhân chủng học chưa nổi tiếng thì khả năng khác biệt độc đáo nhất ở con người (hầu hết là giống đực) chính là khả năng "nịnh đầm". Sau một hồi trịch thượng quan sát thấy phụ nữ quần quật quanh năm thực thi đạo đàn bà "thờ chồng nuôi con" không ngơi nghỉ, lương tâm đám đàn ông bỗng dưng cắn dứt, họ bèn chọn đại một hôm vào lưng lửng đầu tháng (mùng 8/3) để cố chân thành tôn vinh phụ nữ.

Ở cái ngày mang vẻ thiêng liêng hiếm hoi giả dối ấy, trời và đất sáng choang long lanh ngập đầy hoa. Đàn bà hớn hở đi lại mua sắm cười vô cớ, đàn ông nao nao nghẹn ngào móc ví trả tiền. Những nam chính trị gia diều hâu nhất đều ân hận rằng, tại sao nội các của mình không có nữ thủ tướng. Những tay cục súc vũ phu quen thói đánh vợ chợt trầm ngâm sám hối, mồm ngân nga cặp lục bát của Bảo Sinh "Vợ là thánh chỉ vua ban. Có sao dùng vậy không bàn đúng sai". Tất cả những kênh truyền hình có ca nhạc đều phát những bài về mẹ về chị do các Diva chưa chồng hoặc sắp bỏ chồng véo von lĩnh xướng. Tất cả các báo viết nhan nhản bài phỏng vấn các nữ Tổng giám đốc, các nữ diễn viên và các nữ thi sĩ. Các nữ Tổng âu lo than thở về những sự tụt trong nền kinh tế vĩ mô, đặc biệt là sự tụt của chỉ số chứng khoán, mà theo họ, nguyên nhân chính là do sự nông nổi của các nhà đầu tư nam giới. Các nữ diễn viên bộc bạch lý do làm họ vẫn chưa chịu lấy chồng. Đa phần đều cho rằng đàn ông hôm nay ít nam tính quá, những đàn ông vừa có tiền lại vừa có hồn chỉ còn đếm được trên vài đầu ngón tay. Các nữ thi sĩ thì hấp tấp lạc quan, suốt cả bài phỏng vấn chưa đầy một trang có kèm ảnh tác giả tự cung cấp để hở vai trần, liên tục là những mở ngoặc (cười). Ở những công sở nhà nước, nơi mà thường có trưởng phòng là nữ, không ngẫu nhiên lắm công đoàn tổ chức bình bầu lao động tiên tiến. Những nhân viên nam thường nhật vốn cò kè nhỏ nhen, bỗng đột ngột bốc đồng trăm phần trăm bỏ phiếu đề nghị cho sếp danh hiệu chiến sĩ thi đua. Thật là một ngày kinh hoàng và lãng mạn.

Có lẽ vì thế mà kha khá đấng trượng phu hoặc có học vị cao hoặc vừa bị người tình phản bội bỗng nẩy lòng đố kỵ, họ cằn nhằn tự hỏi tại sao không có ngày dành riêng cho đàn ông. Họ soi mói so sánh với chuyện thi tuyển sắc đẹp chẳng hạn, sau hoa hậu Mai Phương Thúy chân dài áo tắm thì lập tức xuất hiện ngay nam vương Ngô Tiến Đoàn chân chất đẹp giai ngây ngô "nhà quê". Để trấn an dư luận, vài nhà phê bình vừa có lý luận vừa có giới tính nhập nhằng mạnh dạn giải thích. Theo họ, đàn bà thì giống như thơ hậu hiện đại còn đàn ông thì giống như văn xuôi cổ điển. Đã là thơ thì tất yếu phải có ngày kỷ niệm chứ văn xuôi thì chưa bao giờ có tiền lệ. Ở ta ngày thơ là ngày rằm Nguyên Tiêu. Ở Tây là ngày 21/3 theo quyết định từ năm 1999, tại đại hội lần thứ 30 của tổ chức Khoa học và Văn Hóa Liên hiệp quốc (UNESCO). Và còn hơn thế, thơ đương đại và đàn bà đương đại là những thứ rất nên phải tôn vinh bởi một phẩm chất cao quý tự thân, đấy là tính liên tục đổi mới. Phụ nữ của thời nay thay đổi các cuộc tình như thay dép. Thảng thốt nếu có ai còn giữ nguyên thì bàn chân chắc hẳn phải có ngón giao chỉ. Thơ mới tinh của những phụ nữ mới tinh lẫn lộn trúc trắc bí hiểm vào dữ dội xếchxi, làm những người sống cùng vừa hoang mang hạnh phúc lại vừa nồng nàn tuyệt vọng. Văn xuôi và đàn ông đương nhiên tẻ hơn nhiều. Mặc dầu ra sức gắng gượng cách tân thì vẫn vướng vào những giá trị kinh điển cũ kỹ ví như lòng tốt chẳng hạn, ví như tình thương chẳng hạn. Mà ở ngày hôm nay, đại loại đấy là những thứ vớ vẩn đang dần dần thui chột, có họa bị dở hơi mới đi tôn vinh hoặc kỷ niệm những cái rồi đây tương lai tuyệt nhiên không có.

Kiến thức nhập môn ngôn ngữ học của người Ăng Lê cho rằng, chữ đàn bà (woman) được tạo ra từ sự đau khổ (woe) của người đàn ông (man) . Căn cứ vào đấy, nhiều nam triết gia lương thiện bi thảm xác định, đó là một tiên đề bất khả sửa chữa, một kiểu chấp nhận số phận hao hao như sống chung với lũ. Tuy nhiên họ vẫn cố khuyên những thằng con giai mới lớn hãy nên nhìn sự hồn nhiên vui đời của những nông dân Nam bộ trong mùa nước ngập. Người ta vẫn nhậu, vẫn đờn ca cải lương, vẫn sòn sòn đẻ năm một không nửa lời oán thán.

Nói cho cùng, phụ nữ đã trót có ngày mùng tám tháng ba, xin các quý ông cao thượng giản dị xem đây là một ngày đỉnh lũ.

_
Nguồn: Tạp chí Sống mới_

----------

